# Patch hole in gutter while it is still cold and wet



## bigbavarian (Jul 7, 2008)

OK. So I did something pretty stupid. The gutters were completely blocked up with ice and I needed to get it out. While I was chipping it out, I put a hole in the bottom of the gutter. Now the water drips in that spot.

You can all laugh now.

I know htere is the gutter sealant but you need it to be dry and within a certain temperature.

What if I don't want to wait and do a temporary patch. Is there somethign I can use? Will plumbers puddy do anything? Are there any options? I live in the northeast and it is snowing and cold. Won't get to replace the gutter until the summer.

Any tips welcome.

Thanks


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yikes. Not too much you can do right now until it warms up.

It is much too cold for anything to effectively seal.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

It would seem that a couple of flat or fender washers, depending on the size of the hole, a bolt and nut, and a dap of whatever caulk you have handy should at least slow it down until spring.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can use a two part epoxy like cold cure epoxy resin or aqua set epoxy resin both found here:
http://www.fibertek.ca/epoxy.htm
or the hardman double/bubble silver two part epoxy adhesive found here: http://www.glueonline.co.uk/shop/Two_Part_Epoxy_Adhesives.html


----------



## bigbavarian (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you for the information. The cold resin looks like a good solution.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

bigbavarian said:


> thank you for the information. The cold resin looks like a good solution.


Anytime… :thumbsup:


----------

